# MBTI Video Games: Duty(SJ) Magus (NT)



## PinkTreeLeaf (May 26, 2013)

I recently started making visual Novel games based on the MBTI test. I've been writing one around each of the four Temperaments before settling down on creating a big one. I've got 2 done so far. They take about 5-15 minutes to play. 

Since there are currently a small number of sample questions, they may not be the most accurate, but hopefully in the big one I will be more so.

Tell me what personality type you got, and how you like the games. Do the outcomes feel accurate? 

Duty (Sensing Judging: Guardians)
PC/MAC/Linux
http://lemmasoft.renai.us/forums/download/file.php?id=20436&sid=a23acaf2c79e31a8211739601028b932

Magus Opus (iNtuitive Thinking)
PC/MAC/Linux
http://lemmasoft.renai.us/forums/download/file.php?id=20442

Google Play Link to download either one by android
https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Aya+Tanaka#


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm an INTP, I played the Magus Opus and I received ENTP. Not quite right, but close. It is interesting, I would like to see how this progresses.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

I got ENTP playing Magus Opus.

This is fun and though I only tested it once I think it's flawed. I've had similar testing ideas myself but I think this has a lot of potential.

I assume the questions where you make decisions are the factors weighing in at the end, and the basic story is linear? I feel like the difference between options is arbitrary, and therefore whatever that makes my ending result. Granted it should feel arbitrary to mask the results but how do you know that an "XXXX" will act in one way over another? The only way to do this realistically is by basing it completely on Temperament Theory because that only focuses on external patterns of behavior. 

I hope to God cognitive functions aren't weighing in on this.


----------



## PinkTreeLeaf (May 26, 2013)

Paradox of Vigor said:


> I got ENTP playing Magus Opus.
> I hope to God cognitive functions aren't weighing in on this.


Thanks for your critique. I will definitely use it to create a more accurate experience. 
Also lol. I remember when creating Magus Opus deciding that only behaviors are observable, so the choice flags are based on behaviors. I can't say I went with a specific theory though. I just learned as much as I could about the subject and put it into game form.






gammagon said:


> I'm an INTP, I played the Magus Opus and I received ENTP. Not quite right, but close. It is interesting, I would like to see how this progresses.


Thanks. A lot of people ended up getting ENTP. I think I made it too default of a choice. BTW, INTJ has the best ending. I would say ENTP has the second best.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

I got ENTP and Conjurer playing Magus Opus.

I felt there were a lack of decisions to be made and too much dialogue in between. I think there was one decision per letter in determining the type? But seeing as this is a prototype, I'm pretty sure you are already working on that.

Pretty cool


----------



## PinkTreeLeaf (May 26, 2013)

Striver said:


> I got ENTP and Conjurer playing Magus Opus.
> 
> I felt there were a lack of decisions to be made and too much dialogue in between. I think there was one decision per letter in determining the type? But seeing as this is a prototype, I'm pretty sure you are already working on that.
> 
> Pretty cool


For Magus opus I started with the assumption of (NT) Its actually, 3 choices per letter. To decide weither the person is extraverted\intraverted or Perceiving/Judging. 

In Duty the E/I choice only comes up once, but I feel that I learned from Magus and made it a good one.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

PinkTreeLeaf said:


> For Magus opus I started with the assumption of (NT) Its actually, 3 choices per letter. To decide weither the person is extraverted\intraverted or Perceiving/Judging.
> 
> In Duty the E/I choice only comes up once, but I feel that I learned from Magus and made it a good one.


I take it I's weren't supposed to check up on the sister and help the friend?


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Pretty cool. Didn't finish it but think that's a pretty cool and original way to use MBTI. Since you only had SJ and NT, I didn't finish it but let me know when you get NF and I'll play it! :happy:


----------



## PinkTreeLeaf (May 26, 2013)

*Ollyx2OxenFree *I'm working on the NF as we speak. btw I love both the boondocks and gto




Striver said:


> I take it I's weren't supposed to check up on the sister and help the friend?


You got 2 out of the three. Yep, which was a mistake, since the sister was close to the main character. I's would probably still check up on her. 

If your're an I, can you explain what it means to be an I from your perspective?


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

PinkTreeLeaf said:


> *Ollyx2OxenFree *I'm working on the NF as we speak. btw I love both the boondocks and gto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There seem to be multiple definitions of introversion out there today. I think it has to do with our energy in relation to other people. But MBTI definitions of introversion are different. I'm not an expert so I'd point you to the MBTI and Cognitive Functions sections of the forum; there's lots of information there.


----------

